# Rims & Gas Mileage.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wondering if putting rims on make your gas mileage worse. They are 17" rims, not sure what size the tires are, i would have to check.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

tmorales509 said:


> Just wondering if putting rims on make your gas mileage worse. They are 17" rims, not sure what size the tires are, i would have to check.


It will affect it a little, because anytime you put a wheel on that's bigger than the stock one, the drivetrain works a bit harder to turn the heavier wheel. But if there's only a few inches difference it won't affect it that much!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

weight is what makes the difference on the WHEEL side
rolling resistance will make the difference on the TIRE side of the equation


----------

